# Hutch Trick Star



## ilikebikes1 (Sep 27, 2012)

Found it today, plan on getting it back on the road, probly not an exact rebuild, but it'll be nice.


----------



## ilikebikes1 (Sep 27, 2012)

*fewe more pics...*

I know the wheels are not orig and a few years younger but they'll stay till I find the orig wheelset. They're SUMO wheels with SR hubs, not to shabby me thinks.


----------



## thebigorangecat (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice pick up - Sha-Bang!


----------



## macr0w (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah, that's nice.

I just picked up an 86 "Invasion Tour" trick star a while back.

I traded it for an 84 Redline Prostyler.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 24, 2012)

Worth it for the white Aerial Levers!

I've done a couple Trick Stars, including an ITW a few years ago.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/coolbmx2c4me/sets/72157625526675440/


----------



## LIVE TO RIDE (Nov 30, 2012)

*trickstar*

Damn thats a hell of a score!!Thats gonna make a really nice build.


----------



## sloar (Dec 2, 2012)

i wouldnt worry to much about the original wheels, many people, myself included bought only the trickstar frame and fork and built them up using different parts. man i wish i still had those. awesome find.


----------



## Rich404 (Nov 30, 2015)

Great bike! The Trikstar frame was so over the top back in the 80's. I used to ride with a couple kids that had them.

-Rich.


----------



## AnotherOneBitesTheDust (Dec 23, 2015)

Very cool!  Trick Stars are agile frames.  I like them!


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 23, 2015)

is an all original bike like this worth 700.00 ??  thanks for any help .  walter branche


----------



## rlhender (Dec 29, 2015)

bikebozo said:


> is an all original bike like this worth 700.00 ??  thanks for any help .  walter branche




I want a trickstar....

Rick


----------



## Jamie_h (Aug 16, 2018)

Cool skyway bars too!


----------



## dave429 (Aug 16, 2018)

Sweet Bike. Just clean it up and ride! Very nice find.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 16, 2018)

That bike was the bee's knees when I was in the scene.
Chris


----------



## undercover_poe (Dec 17, 2018)

Wow. What a score. I hope you just clean it up and leave it original. I’d love to have a trick star. That’s holy grail sh&t!!!! $700? As a value, maybe for the frame and fork. That bike has got to be worth double that. If you put $700 price tag, I’d buy it in a heartbeat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mongeese (Dec 17, 2018)

Just sayin: the responses to this thread is why.


----------

